# New C7 PAM?



## brihard (2 Jul 2018)

Rumours have reached my ears that there is a new C7 PAM either in draft or published form floating around that has modernized various aspects of weapons handling to harmonize with what is getting taught for the Quick Aim Shooting portion of the CFOSP. This is very relevant to something I'm working on now. Anyone in a position to confirm this and let me know where I could acquire a copy either directly, or on the DWAN? Thanks.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Jul 2018)

Have you checked the Army Electronic Library? They will have the most up to date authorized version of the PAM.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jul 2018)

I feel like a change that big would garner a CANARMYGEN. Would be interesting to see the updates to a more modern way of shooting.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jul 2018)

It should be released by now. Work space and press-checks  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Work space and press-checks  ;D



Would not trust 90% of the CAF to safely use the work space...


----------



## dangerboy (3 Jul 2018)

Well I just looked and the C7 Pam is on the Army Electronic Library but it is listed as a CTAT document and is restricted from viewing. You have to email a person to get access to it (along with USS provided copy of Security clearance status).  This kills me, if you have the security clearance to get a DWAN account you should have the clearance to get the C7 Pam, there can't be anything that secret in the pam.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (3 Jul 2018)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Well I just looked and the C7 Pam is on the Army Electronic Library but it is listed as a CTAT document and is restricted from viewing. You have to email a person to get access to it (along with USS provided copy of Security clearance status).  This kills me, if you have the security clearance to get a DWAN account you should have the clearance to get the C7 Pam, there can't be anything that secret in the pam.



CTAT =/= Secret.

Because the PAM goes into operation of the C7, its capabilities, assembly and disassembly, and then into our tactics, it is considered a Controlled Item. Anything relating to technical data is classified as Controlled Goods.

Nothing to do with Security Clearances, they just want to make sure the information isn't just being given out willy-nilly. 

DWAN is not a secure service, hence why anything important is encrypted and done over CSNI.


----------



## dangerboy (3 Jul 2018)

Makes sense in theory, but I look at the library and other weapons systems (C9, M72, 84) and not controlled and the tactics pams (Combat Team in operations, LAV Company Tactics,  Land Operations for example) are not controlled. Compared to the other pams in the library there seems to be no logic on which ones they restrict.


----------



## MJP (3 Jul 2018)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Well I just looked and the C7 Pam is on the Army Electronic Library but it is listed as a CTAT document and is restricted from viewing. You have to email a person to get access to it (along with USS provided copy of Security clearance status).  This kills me, if you have the security clearance to get a DWAN account you should have the clearance to get the C7 Pam, there can't be anything that secret in the pam.



They did that to 381(and a number of other pams years back) a number of years back as well and it was stupid then as it is stupid now.


----------



## brihard (3 Jul 2018)

Ok, thanks- I’ll just go through the proper hoops then. Is it official and published now then though?


----------



## dangerboy (3 Jul 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks- I’ll just go through the proper hoops then. Is it official and published now then though?



It looks like it, I am in the process of finding out who our USS is and then then applying to get access.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2018)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Makes sense in theory, but I look at the library and other weapons systems (C9, M72, 84) and not controlled and the tactics pams (Combat Team in operations, LAV Company Tactics,  Land Operations for example) are not controlled. Compared to the other pams in the library there seems to be no logic on which ones they restrict.



As a young bombardier, i got in trouble for sharing the range and specs of the 105mm Howitzer with a passerby at an event, I showed up to the RSM's office with a library book going into great detail on the gun including all the spec mentioned plus much more. That's the problem with operating equipment far older than your troops pretty much all the data is public domain.


----------



## MilEME09 (4 Jul 2018)

Last I heard in March the new C7 PAM was an approved draft, so probably a few more months till it is rolled out


----------



## RocketRichard (24 Jul 2018)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Last I heard in March the new C7 PAM was an approved draft, so probably a few more months till it is rolled out


Video now out on ACIMS showing new C7 drills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brihard (24 Jul 2018)

Yup, I got the new PAM and have plans to roll it out to my company in the fall. Pretty straightforward, it’s the same stuff they teach us on UOI or that any modern carbine instruction is teaching.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Jul 2018)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Video now out on ACIMS showing new C7 drills.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can't ever find anything on ACIMS.


----------



## dangerboy (24 Jul 2018)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I can't ever find anything on ACIMS.



http://acims.mil.ca/org/EcoledInfantrySchool/CieAdminCoy/STDS/Public/C7 English - smaller.mp4


----------

